# rare set of pedals



## vastingray (Feb 18, 2021)

Here’s a pretty rare set of pedals that took me years to find


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

Cool, got some in the og packaging I've posted here before but of course can't find the pics.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2021)

Very nice, there was a pair at Memory Lane this year.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 19, 2021)

Great score! Ive been looking too but when I see em I can't afford em!!


----------



## vastingray (Feb 19, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Great score! Ive been looking too but when I see em I can't afford em!!



I know what ya mean I paid up for these


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Great score! Ive been looking too but when I see em I can't afford em!!



That is how I felt at Memory Lane, I saw them at the end and just felt like I had dropped enough dough on core pieces.


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2021)

@vastingray At least there “CHP” approved


----------



## vastingray (Feb 20, 2021)

mrg said:


> @vastingray At least there “CHP” approved View attachment 1361052



It’s also cool these are 1/2 inch a lot were 9/16


----------



## fatbike (Feb 20, 2021)

Sasquatch pedals, I would rock those, would be a conversation piece for sure on a rider.


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2021)

Tore a pair out of the wrapping to put on my bike years ago and were really different to ride, actually rode better with bare feet!, the bike was optioned out with aftermarket stuff like fork extensions ( 20 in Superior front tire ), tall sissy bar & Wham-o wheelie bar, those parts are still hanging in my garage so maybe the second set of pedals might be around!


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

vastingray said:


> It’s also cool these are 1/2 inch a lot were 9/16



Hard to tell in your pic, are yours 1/2 or 9/16?, I bet a lot of the 1/2 were used and 9/16 sat on the shelf!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 23, 2021)

looks like they would make you ride with the arch of your foot over the pedal spindle. riding with the arch over the spindle removes your calf muscles from the equation.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 23, 2021)

mrg said:


> Hard to tell in your pic, are yours 1/2 or 9/16?, I bet a lot of the 1/2 were used and 9/16 sat on the shelf!



They are 9/16 with adapters that make them 1/2 inch pretty cool


----------



## vastingray (Feb 23, 2021)

I am putting them on this custom 67 stingray


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2021)

That's a great looking custom!
I had that same fork on my *Taco Mini Bike* back in the day. Did a slight modification to it for the smaller mini bike head tube and then cut off some high rise bars and attached them to the inside of the fork tubes. It ended up with a 16" Atom Krate wheel when it was finished.


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

Cool, looks like mine did in the 80's when I started collecting StingRays and tried to replicate my bikes from the 60's, I used the factory fork extensions & superior front tire, peace sign sissy bar, Drag Mag wheel cover & wheele bar like my OG bike ( execpt no Drag Mag and it was painted florescent orange ), got pics somewhere ( before cell phones ), I don't think I will be pulling the pedals or Drag Mag out of the pack this time ( didn't think twice about opening them in the 80's, they were only 20 yrs old then ) to build another one so probably send them down the road.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 24, 2021)

Pretty sure those were too small for my 9-1/2 triple D's. However, back in 60's I just figured all surfers either had em from going barefoot  since could walk, or couldn't ride the waves. Strangely enough, in my late 20 early 30's 's I'd knew people who were in the know: Theatre and movies,  that, some of the greatest dancers were hiding their triple D's under their leather.  Yet, even if knew that as a kid, wasn't a chance in h. me be wearing dancing shoes too.   Wonder if those 'great dancers' of 1940's - late 50's  didn't cover wit leather, that fab would not have been so popular. Maybe B/C those old movie 'great dancers' were so out of fad, by then, wouldn't have had a surf fad wit dem 'Hang ten' feet too. [grin]

Gif below; Disclaimer:  (sob story) That's me on my custom board, 2002. I had a good friend make, in Hawaii 1974/5. I designed as big wave Hawaii, yet thick  for cold Calif too.  In my living room posing a selfy. Cliped, cut and paist into the moving gif I drew, (like cartoons). However due to sever disability. Look close, arms are not straight, hands curled Vs straight in balancing,  for this disability. Its title is: Dream surfing' Because by this time, while plenty active and fairly healthy enough, B/C of my crooked hands, Could not pop up to stand on a board and ride even the smallest of waves. (End of sob story, boo hoo.)   Still have the board. It's biggest ride was the day I got it, 18' Sunset beach Hawaii. 

*                                      Dream Surfing    *


----------

